# beach on Friday...



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

jumeirah beach park on Friday if anyone is up for it? I have found it a good hangover cure in past weeks and it's better than feeling sorry for yourself at home nursing a bad head. Maybe a good idea to bring some food and make a day of it!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> jumeirah beach park on Friday if anyone is up for it? I have found it a good hangover cure in past weeks and it's better than feeling sorry for yourself at home nursing a bad head. Maybe a good idea to bring some food and make a day of it!


Sounds like a plan. really shoul do something other than sleep on a Friday


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

good man, you know it makes sense. I like it down there, it does get busy on a Friday but nice to get some reys in!! And there's volley ball!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm down yo!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I'm down yo!


Nice one, we need some more people to make up the volley ball teams though!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a bad idea! What time are you planning to get down there? Gonna have to time it right so that I can still get my beauty sleep to maintain my youthful look!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Not a bad idea! What time are you planning to get down there? Gonna have to time it right so that I can still get my beauty sleep to maintain my youthful look!


Ha ha, I was thinking early afternoon. It's not too hot now to sit out in it around lunch time so I reckon we aim for about 12-1pm. Everyone bring food unless you want to eat one of the mingin burgers that they sell there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Ha ha, I was thinking early afternoon. It's not too hot now to sit out in it around lunch time so I reckon we aim for about 12-1pm. Everyone bring food unless you want to eat one of the mingin burgers that they sell there.



If it's early afternoon, then I'm in! 

I'll probably go for the mingin burger - bet it would still taste better than my cooking. I'm normally famished after a heavy night out so anything tastes good at that point!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If it's early afternoon, then I'm in!
> 
> I'll probably go for the mingin burger - bet it would still taste better than my cooking. I'm normally famished after a heavy night out so anything tastes good at that point!


So you'll be having a heavy night on Thursday then?! You'll be getting a reputation, you and Crazy will be stumbling to the AA meetings together!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Beach volleyball sounds great, anyone got a ball? In the same boat as Maz though, so I might have to pick up a pizza on the way. Anyone want in just let me know.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Beach volleyball sounds great, anyone got a ball? In the same boat as Maz though, so I might have to pick up a pizza on the way. Anyone want in just let me know.


There's a slight problem there caldwema, they don't let supporters of man u into the beach park I'm afraid!

On another note, a ball would be handy if we're playing volley ball!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> There's a slight problem there caldwema, they don't let supporters of man u into the beach park I'm afraid!
> 
> On another note, a ball would be handy if we're playing volley ball!


Oh bummer, well I guess that could be a good thing seeing as I was just thinking that I might not want to be seen out in public with a Man C supporter, might just ruin my rep. 
Another problem though, if I do manage to sneak in I have to say I don't want to be on the opposing team either as I am a bit afraid of a 6'7" spike knocking me out. Dilemmas, what to do, what to do?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> So you'll be having a heavy night on Thursday then?! You'll be getting a reputation, you and Crazy will be stumbling to the AA meetings together!


AA meetings? Moi? I wouldn't know what you are talking about!!! I'm teetotal! 

Can't go to AA meeting with crazy - need someone who can keep me upright! 

P.S I like beach volleyball but last time I played, I got kicked off the team for being hopelessly bad!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

miss mexikiki will be taking a stroll down the champs elysees but wishes everyone a fun weekend, full of cocktails with non poisonous flowers, lots of good laughs and sunshine, and hopefully no hangovers to recover from.

much love

xoxoxo

izzy


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Oh bummer, well I guess that could be a good thing seeing as I was just thinking that I might not want to be seen out in public with a Man C supporter, might just ruin my rep.
> Another problem though, if I do manage to sneak in I have to say I don't want to be on the opposing team either as I am a bit afraid of a 6'7" spike knocking me out. Dilemmas, what to do, what to do?


ha ha, I think we HAVE to be on opposing teams! It would be a shallow victory with a Man U fan! Only joking of course, looks like we are getting nearer the numbers we need to actually have a game. Should be fun.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> ha ha, I think we HAVE to be on opposing teams! It would be a shallow victory with a Man U fan! Only joking of course, looks like we are getting nearer the numbers we need to actually have a game. Should be fun.


Be nice. ManU's too easy to bash (and beat) this season. 

Just need minimum 4 for beach volleyball so numbers shouldn't be a problem.
Do they allow bbq on the beach?


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Be nice. ManU's too easy to bash (and beat) this season.
> 
> Just need minimum 4 for beach volleyball so numbers shouldn't be a problem.
> Do they allow bbq on the beach?


Not actually on the beach but there is an area just behind the beach with BBQ's. Loads of people are down there on a Friday having a BBQ.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Be nice. ManU's too easy to bash (and beat) this season.
> 
> 
> Ouch and here I was thinking you were a nice guy. Apparently I will be playing on a team by myself.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Ouch and here I was thinking you were a nice guy. Apparently I will be playing on a team by myself.


I'm sure you'll get your own back after the x'mas/boxing day games. That's when our form usually takes a nosedive
So i'll have to make the most of what i can until then


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I'm sure you'll get your own back after the x'mas/boxing day games. That's when our form usually takes a nosedive
> So i'll have to make the most of what i can until then


OK peeps, I am going to the Mall tonight so I will purchase the volley ball. Can we drum up some more folks to come down on Friday?? You know you want to!!


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll come along as well. I have a volleyball and can bring it along.

sorry i did not organise a game last weekend ... had a friend in town and staying with me


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> I'll come along as well. I have a volleyball and can bring it along.
> 
> sorry i did not organise a game last weekend ... had a friend in town and staying with me


Cool, you've saved me a few bob there as well Sam bringing the volley ball!

I may even take it easy on Thursday night in preparation for this big game


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Cool, you've saved me a few bob there as well Sam bringing the volley ball!
> 
> I may even take it easy on Thursday night in preparation for this big game


Not a chance. If the rest of us are going to play after a night of 'pukers pukers', no way you're allowed to get away with an easy night.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I may come a bit later on, how long do you think everyone will be staying for?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> I may come a bit later on, how long do you think everyone will be staying for?


Goodey! Thought I was gonna end up stuck with these party animals (not that I don't like them but can't have girlie chats with macho men!)


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Goodey! Thought I was gonna end up stuck with these party animals (not that I don't like them but can't have girlie chats with macho men!)


I know what you mean and you and I are far too sensible to be party animals!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> I know what you mean and you and I are far too sensible to be party animals!


You two talk some rubbish!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You two talk some rubbish!!!


Maybe so but you like to listen to rubbish, so we thought that would oblige!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Figured I'd write something just to get this back on the first page!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Figured I'd write something just to get this back on the first page!



haha good thinking maz!!!


----------

